# Meteor, or missle????



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

What ya'll think?


----------



## Gallop (Feb 26, 2010)

Pritty crazy... 


Exploding meteor over Russia injures more than 750 - World - CBC News


----------



## Musclemckeester (Aug 25, 2012)

If only I knew Russian...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Meteor? Aint Nobody Got Time For Dat.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Koreans testing again.......


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Missle


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Lonewolfe (Jan 25, 2012)

Missile; just like the Pentagon back in 9/11.....

Pentagon Strike


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Super Man

BFWDP


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Stogi said:


> Super Man


 
Hahahahah...


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

saw a vapor trail that looked just like that yesturday over south ms.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Rmax another was suppose to pass over us yesterday afternoon. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

rmax said:


> saw a vapor trail that looked just like that yesturday over south ms.


That was me at batting practice.


----------



## bruteguy750 (Oct 25, 2012)

That was me on my brute riding a wheelie. Lol. No really though that was super bright. Amazing to see.


----------

